# Large hateful waterfowl............



## cord arrow (May 18, 2006)

swan at my local golf course. pita, literally. they keep the geese away, however.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 18, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> swan at my local golf course. pita, literally. they keep the geese away, however.



Very clear and sharp pictures cord arrow. Keep the pictures coming.
John


----------

